# حوار مع الحب



## Coptic MarMar (8 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم ربنا يسوع   

حوار مع الحب



لماذا أبتعدت عنا يا حب ؟

أنتم من جعلتموني أبتعد عنكم ،


معنى ذلك أننا في زمن ليس فيه حب ؟


أنا موجود داخل كل قلب ينبض ويعرف معنى الحب الحقيقي ولكنها تندر هذه الأيام وتقل 


من أنت أذن ؟


أنا مشاعر متأججة تحرك قلوب البشر دون أن تدري , أغلفها بالحنان والرقة و العطف وأنا من حول الحلم حقيقة أنا من جمل الحياة .

متى نعرف أنك ولدت بداخلنا ؟


عندما يخفق قلبك سريعاً , وترتجف عندما ترى إنسانه بعينها وتتوه كل الكلمات من على شفتيها وتنسا كل من حولك إلا من أحببت تتخيلها في مكان أنت فيه هنا تعرف أنني ولدت بداخلك 


من يبحث عن الأخر أنت أم الأنسان ؟


الإنسان دوماً يبحث عني

ولماذا لا تبحث انت عنه ؟


لأنني موجود بالفعل داخله لكني أختار الوقت المناسب لأظهر


لماذا الإنسان يتلاعب باسمك؟


لأن الدنيا حالياً تغلب عليها المصالح و الأهواء الشخصية والرغبات فأصبحت كلمة الحب نادرة بين البشر وتم أستغلالها بينهم حتى يصلون إلى ما يريدون 

لماذا لا تأت في الوقت الذي يكون الإنسان محتاجاً إليك فيه ؟


إذا حصلت على شيء بصعوبة ستحافظين عليه و أنا كذلك إذا وصل الإنسان إلي بصعوبة سيعرف كيف يحافظ علي ولا أضيع منه أبداً

لماذا تؤلم من أحبك ؟
كي يعرف مقدار حبه عند من أحب ومقدار من أحب عنده وهذا هو معيار الحب الحقيقي


لماذا تجعلنا نحب من لا يستحقك ؟


الإنسان الذي لا يستحق الحب هو من أستغلني ولم يكن هدفه الحب لذا أستطاع أن يتلاعب بالكلمات ومن أحب بصدق يفعل كل شيء لإثبات حبه , ولكي تحافظ وتقدر معنى الحب يجب أن تمر بتجارب تجعلك تعرف متى تقابل الحب الحقيقي وكيف تحافظ عليه

إذا علمنا كيف نحافظ عليك إذا وجدناك حقيقة ؟

أجعل هدفك الحب ذاته سترى كل الضغوط التي حولك ما هي إلا مرحلة لخطوة أكبر نحو أعظم يكلل بالأستقرار 


متى تقرر الإنسحاب ؟

عندما أجد من لا يريد الأحتفاظ بي ويحملني ذنباً ليس لي شأن به

لماذا لم تكتمل قصصك في بعض الأحيان ؟

لأن القدر والنصيب أقوى منى 


هل تستطيع أن تتغلب على الفقر؟ 

أنا و الإرادة جبهة ضد الفقر 


انت حقيقة ام خيال ؟

أنا حقيقة وأنتم من جعلتموني خيالاً .


هل ستتركنا بعد ذلك ؟

لا أستطيع أن أترككم لكني أختار أوقاتا أبتعد فيها حتى تعرفون معنى الحب بينكم وتقدرون قيمته عندما تشعرون بفقده 

إلى أين انت ذاهب ؟ 


سأنتشر داخل القلوب و اتحدى كل الضغوط , وسأقف أمام الصعاب كي يصبح الحب إنساناً



 ** cooooopy ** 

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: حوار مع الحب*

ولماذا لا تبحث انت عنه ؟


لأنني موجود بالفعل داخله لكني أختار الوقت المناسب لأظهر

 بالفعل الحب موجود بداخل كل منا ولكننا احيانا نكون رافضين ان نستمع لصوته .
إلى أين انت ذاهب ؟ 


سأنتشر داخل القلوب و اتحدى كل الضغوط , وسأقف أمام الصعاب كي يصبح الحب إنساناً
للحب قوووه خفيه تقتحم حتى اعتى القلوب واشدها قسووه ...ولقوته سررر عظيم فى تغيير مسااار البشر .
ميرسى يا مرمر على الحوار الجميل ده وربنا يباركك يا قمر.


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: حوار مع الحب*

ميرسى لمرورك يادونا ونورتى الموضوع يا جميل​


----------



## وليم تل (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: حوار مع الحب*

حوار رائع وشيق
مرمر
ودمتى بود


----------



## Coptic MarMar (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: حوار مع الحب*

ميرسى لمرورك ياوليم ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## sosana (14 أغسطس 2008)

وحشتنا جداً

وانتم أيضاً وحشتوني جداً

لماذا أبتعدت عنا يا حب ؟

أنتم من جعلتموني أبتعد عنكم .


معنى ذلك أننا في زمن ليس فيه حب ؟


أنا موجود داخل كل قلب ينبض ويعرف معنى الحب الحقيقي ولكنها تندر هذه الأيام وتقل .


من أنت أذن ؟


أنا مشاعر متأججة تحرك قلوب البشر دون أن تدري , أغلفها بالحنان والرقة و العطف وأنا من حول الحلم حقيقة أنا من جمل الحياة .


متى نعرف أنك ولدت بداخلنا ؟


عندما يخفق قلبك سريعاً , وترتجف عندما ترى إنسانه بعينها وتتوه كل الكلمات من على شفتيها وتنسا كل من حوللك إلا من أحببت تتخيلها في مكان أنت فيه هنا تعرف أنني ولدت بداخلك .

من يبحث عن الأخر أنت أم الأنسان ؟

الإنسان دوماً يبحث عني 

ولماذا لا تبحث انت عنه ؟


لأنني موجود بالفعل داخله لكني أختار الوقت المناسب لأظهر.


لماذا الإنسان يتلاعب باسمك؟




لأن الدنيا حالياً تغلب عليها المصالح و الأهواء الشخصية والرغبات فأصبحت كلمة الحب نادرة بين البشر وتم أستغلالها بينهم حتى يصلون إلى ما يريدون .


لماذا لا تأت في الوقت الذي يكون الإنسان محتاجاً إليك فيه ؟


إذا حصلت على شيء بصعوبة ستحافظين عليه و أنا كذلك إذا ولصل الإنسان إلي بصعوبة سيعرف كيف يحافظ علي ولا أضيع منه أبداً


لماذا تؤلم من أحبك ؟


كي يعرف مقدار حبه عند من أحب ومقدار من أحب عنده وهذا هو معيار الحب الحقيقي .


لماذا تجعلنا نحب من لا يستحقك ؟


الإنسان الذي لا يستحق الحب هو من أستغلني ولم يكن هدفه الحب لذا أستطاع أن يتلاعب بالكلمات ومن أحب بصدق يفعل كل شيء لإثبات حبه , ولكي تحافظ وتقدر معنى الحب يجب أن تمر بتجارب تجعلك تعرف متى تقابل الحب الحقيقي وكيف تحافظ عليه .


إذا علمنا كيف نحافظ عليك إذا وجدناك حقيقة ؟


أجعل هدفك الحب ذاته سترى كل الضغوط التي حولك ما هي إلا مرحلة لخطوة أكبر نحو أعظم يكلل بالأستقرار .


متى تقرر الإنسحاب ؟


عندما أجد من لا يريد الأحتفاظ بي ويحملني ذنباً ليس لي شأن به . 


لماذا لم تكتمل قصصك في بعض الأحيان ؟


لأن القدر والنصيب أقوى منى .


هل تستطيع أن تتغلب على الفقر؟


أن و الإرادة جبهة ضد الفقر .


انت حقيقة ام خيال ؟


أنا حقيقة وأنتم من جعلتموني خيالاً .


هل ستتركنا بعد ذلك ؟


لا أستطيع أن أترككم لكني أختار أوقاتا أبتعد فيها حتى تعرفون معنى الحب بينكم وتقدرون قيمته عندما تشعرون بفقده .


إلى أين انت ذاهب ؟
سأنتشر داخل القلوب و اتحدى كل الضغوط , وسأقف أمام الصعاب كي يصبح الحب إنساناً
منقول


----------



## kalimooo (14 أغسطس 2008)

sosana قال:


> وحشتنا جداً
> 
> وانتم أيضاً وحشتوني جداً
> 
> ...



بننصحه يتكل عا الرب يسوع
موضوع جميلsosana
سلام المسيح​


----------



## sosana (14 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسي يا كليم على مرورك و ردك الجميل ده
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## dodi lover (14 أغسطس 2008)

لا بجد يا سوسانا تسلم ايدك على الموضوع الجامد دة


والاحاسيس والمشاعر والحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــب​


----------



## ناريمان (15 أغسطس 2008)

*الله عليكى يا سوسنا 

موضوع في غاية الروعة 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 

في انتظار المزيد​*


----------



## sosana (15 أغسطس 2008)

> لا بجد يا سوسانا تسلم ايدك على الموضوع الجامد دة
> 
> 
> والاحاسيس والمشاعر والحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــب


ميرسي ليك يا خالد على الرد الجميل ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## sosana (15 أغسطس 2008)

> الله عليكى يا سوسنا
> 
> موضوع في غاية الروعة
> 
> ...


ميرسي يا ناريمان على ردك الرقيق ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمر​


----------



## wissam&rana (15 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا عالموضوع المشوق دة والرب يباركك


----------



## sosana (15 أغسطس 2008)

> شكرا عالموضوع المشوق دة والرب يباركك


ميرسي يا wissam&rana على ردك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## sameh7610 (15 أغسطس 2008)

*ايه المواضيع الحلوة دى سوسنا

يلا بقى مش عاوزين كسل

عاوزينك على طول تنزلى مواضيع حلوة 

ميرسى ليكى يا قمر​*


----------



## sosana (16 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسي يا سامح لمرورك و ردك الجميل ده 
وصليلي بقى اقدر اواظب على كده على طول 
نورت الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## engy_love_jesus (16 أغسطس 2008)

*الله على جمال وروعة هذا الموضوع بجد تسلم ايدك ياسوسنة ​*


----------



## sosana (16 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسي يا انوج على مرورك وردك يا عسل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## النهيسى (16 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع رائع جدااااا

شكرا للغايه عليه


----------



## sosana (16 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسي النهيسي على ردك الجميل ده 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## meraa (16 أغسطس 2008)

تسلم ايدك يا سوسنا كلمات رائعة ومليانة احساس 
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## sosana (16 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسي يا ميرا على ردك يا عسل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## BishoRagheb (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*الحب*

:36_3_9::8_8_35[1]:

لماذا أبتعدت عنا يا حب, لماذا تخليت عنا بكل هذه السهولة؟

أنتم من جعلتموني أبتعد عنكم .

معنى ذلك أننا في زمن ليس فيه حب؟:36_3_21:

أنا موجود داخل كل قلب ينبض ويعرف معنى الحب الحقيقي ولكنها تندر هذه الأيام وتقل .

من أنت أذن ؟:36_3_22:

أنا مشاعر جميلة كبيرة جدا تحرك قلوب البشر دون أن تدري , أغلفها بالحنان والرقة و العطف وأنا من احول الحلم حقيقة أنا من يجمل الحياة ويعطي لها لون وطعم .

متى نعرف أنك ولدت بداخلنا؟

عندما يخفق قلبك سريعاً , وترتجف عندما ترى إنسانه بعينها وتتوه الكلمات من على شفتيها وتنسا كل من حولك إلا من أحببت تتخيلها في مكان أنت فيه .هنا تعرف أنني ولدت بداخلك .

من يبحث عن الأخر أنت أما الأنسان ؟

الإنسان دوماً يبحث عني

ولماذا لا تبحث انت عنه ؟

لأنني موجود بالفعل داخله لكني أختار الوقت المناسب لأظهر.
:36_3_2:
لماذا الإنسان يتلاعب باسمك؟

لأن الدنيا حالياً تغلب عليها المصالح والأهواء الشخصية والرغبات فأصبحت كلمة الحب نادرة بين البشر وتم أستغلالها بينهم حتى يصلون إلى ما يريدون .

لماذا لا تأت في الوقت الذي يكون الإنسان محتاجاً إليك فيه ؟

إذا حصلت على شيءبصعوبة ستحافظين عليه و أنا كذلك إذا وصل الإنسان إلي بصعوبة سيعرف كيف يحافظ علي ولا أضيع منه أبداً

لماذا تؤلم من أحبك؟

كي يعرف مقدار حبه عند من أحب ومقدار من أحب عنده وهذا هو معيار الحب الحقيقي .

لماذا تجعلنا نحب من لا يستحقك؟

الإنسان الذي لا يستحق الحب هو من أستغلني ولم يكن هدفه الحب لذا أستطاع أن يتلاعب بالكلمات ومن أحب بصدق يفعل كل شيء لإثبات حبه , ولكي تحافظ وتقدر معنى الحب يجب أن تمر بتجارب تجعلك تعرف متى
تقابل الحب الحقيقي وكيف تحافظ عليه .
:36_3_13:
إذا علمنا كيف نحافظ عليك إذا وجدناك حقيقة؟

أجعل هدفك الحب ذاته سترى كل الضغوط التي حولك ما هي إلا مرحلة لخطوةأكبر نحو أعظم حب يكلل بالأستقرار .

متى تقرر الإنسحاب؟

عندما أجد من لا يريد الأحتفاظ بي ويحملني ذنباً ليس لي شأن به . 

لماذا لم تكتمل قصصك في بعض الأحيان ؟

لأن القدر والنصيب أقوى منى .

هل تستطيع أن تتغلب على الفقر؟

أنا والإرادة جبهة ضد الفقر .

انت حقيقة ام خيال؟

أنا حقيقة وأنتم من جعلتموني خيالاً .:36_3_1:

هل ستتركنا بعد ذلك؟

لا أستطيع أن أترككم لكني أختار أوقاتا أبتعد فيها حتى تعرفون معنى الحب بينكم وتقدرون قيمته عندما تشعرون بفقده .


إلى أين انت ذاهب؟

سأنتشر داخل القلوب و اتحدى كل الضغوط , وسأقف أمام الصعاب كي يصبح الحب إنساناً:36_3_22::36_3_22::748pf::8_8_35[1]:

*صلوا من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة
ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا
منقول*​


----------



## ميرنا (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: الحب*




> وتقدر معنى الحب يجب أن تمر بتجارب تجعلك تعرف متى
> تقابل الحب الحقيقي وكيف تحافظ عليه .


الجملة دى رهيبة وصح جداا وحوار اكتر من رائع


----------



## kalimooo (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: الحب*



> > إذا علمنا كيف نحافظ عليك إذا وجدناك حقيقة؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...



جميل جداااااااا اخي بيشو هذا الحوار
سلام المسيح
​


----------



## fns (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: الحب*

تسلم بيشوى على الحوار الجميل
ربنا يباركك اخى​


----------



## بنت تماف ايريني (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: الحب*

حوار جميل اوى مع الحب تسلم ايديك على الموضوع الهائل ربنا بياركك


----------



## candy shop (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: الحب*

حوار راااااااااائع يا بيشو

شكراااااااااااا ليك

ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: الحب*




> أنتم من جعلتموني أبتعد عنكم .


 
موضوع راااااااائع وحوار اروووووع يا بيشوى

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررررسى كتير على الحوار الاكثر من رااائع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: الحب*



> لماذا تجعلنا نحب من لا يستحقك؟
> 
> الإنسان الذي لا يستحق الحب هو من أستغلني ولم يكن هدفه الحب لذا أستطاع أن يتلاعب بالكلمات ومن أحب بصدق يفعل كل شيء لإثبات حبه , ولكي تحافظ وتقدر معنى الحب يجب أن تمر بتجارب تجعلك تعرف متى
> تقابل الحب الحقيقي وكيف تحافظ عليه


روووووووووووعة يا بيشو
ربنا يعوضك ويبارك في خدمتك​


----------



## BishoRagheb (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: الحب*



ميرنا قال:


> الجملة دى رهيبة وصح جداا وحوار اكتر من رائع



شكرا لمرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## BishoRagheb (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: الحب*



كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااااااا اخي بيشو هذا الحوار
> سلام المسيح
> ​



شكرا لمرورك اخي كليمو
الرب يبارك حياتك..
صلي من اجلي
ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا
بيشو
​


----------



## BishoRagheb (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: الحب*



fns قال:


> تسلم بيشوى على الحوار الجميل
> ربنا يباركك اخى​



شكرا اخي علي مرورك
ربنا معاك ويبارك حياتك...
صلي من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة 
ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا
بيشو


----------



## BishoRagheb (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: الحب*



بنت تماف ايريني قال:


> حوار جميل اوى مع الحب تسلم ايديك على الموضوع الهائل ربنا بياركك



شكرا لمرورك اختي بنت تماف
ربنا معاك ويبارك حياتك...
صلي من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة 
ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا
بيشو


----------



## BishoRagheb (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: الحب*



candy shop قال:


> حوار راااااااااائع يا بيشو
> 
> شكراااااااااااا ليك
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك​



ربنا يخليكي ليا ودايما تشجعيني بكلامك...
ربنا معاك ويبارك حياتك...
صلي من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة 
ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا
بيشو


----------



## BishoRagheb (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: الحب*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااائع وحوار اروووووع يا بيشوى
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ...



مرسي لمرورك يا كوكو
انت اروع
ربنا معاك ويبارك حياتك...
صلي من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة 
ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا
بيشو


----------



## BishoRagheb (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: الحب*



rgaa luswa قال:


> روووووووووووعة يا بيشو
> ربنا يعوضك ويبارك في خدمتك​



شكرااااااااااااااا
لمروررررررررررك
ياجمييييييييل
ربنا معاك ويبارك حياتك...
صلي من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة 
ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا
بيشو


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: الحب*

ثانكس يا بيشوى  على الحوار الرائع ده​


----------



## BishoRagheb (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: الحب*



swety koky girl قال:


> ثانكس يا بيشوى  على الحوار الرائع ده​



*بالعفو يا كوكي
شكرا لمرررررررورك*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: الحب*

الموضوع حلو قوى عشان انت الا حاطه يابيشو
ميرسى ليك وتسلم ايديك​


----------



## BishoRagheb (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: الحب*



كيريا قال:


> الموضوع حلو قوى عشان انت الا حاطه يابيشو
> ميرسى ليك وتسلم ايديك​



*شكراااااااااا
كيري علي مرورك
والحب
غدااااااااااار:hlp::hlp:
شكرا علي المجاملة​*


----------



## max mike (11 مارس 2009)

*حوار بين الأنسان والحب*

*الأنسان :أهلا وسهلا باجمل وانقى والطف احساس فى الدنيا .*

*الحب: أهلا وسهلا بيك ..*

*الأنسان: تسمح لنا ندخل معاك فى حوار بسيط لنتعرف على ادق الاسرار منك ؟؟*

*الحب: بكل سرور طبعا واعدك بذلك .*

*الأنسان : دعنا نطرح عليك الاسئله وعليك انت الاجابه بكل صدق .*

*1-لماذا أبتعدت عنا يا حب ؟ *

*أنتم من جعلتموني أبتعد عنكم .*

*2-معنى ذلك أننا في زمن ليس فيه حب ؟*

*أنا موجود داخل كل قلب ينبض ويعرف معنى الحب الحقيقي ولكنها تندر هذه الايام وتقل .*

*3-مــــــــن أنت أذن ؟ *

*أنا مشاعر متأججة تحرك قلوب البشر دون أن تدري , أغلفها بالحنان والرقة والعطف وانا من حول الحلم حقيقه انا من جمل الحياه . *
*4-متى نعرف أنك ولدت بداخلنا ؟*

*عندما يخفق قلبك سريعاً , وترتجف عندما ترى إنسانه بعينها وتتوه كل الكلمات من على شفتيها وتنسى كل من حولك إلا من أحببت تتخيلها في مكان أنت فيه هنا تعرف أنني ولدت بداخلك . **_من يبحث عن الآخر أنت أم الإنسان ؟*

*الإنسان دوماً يبحث عني .*

*5-ولماذا لا تبحث انت عنه ؟ *

*لأنني موجود بالفعل داخله لكني أختار الوقت المناسب لأظهر .*

*6-لماذا الإنسان يتلاعب باسمك ؟ *

*لأن الدنيا حالياً تغلب عليها المصالح و الأهواء الشخصية والرغبات فأصبحت كلمة الحب نادرة بين البشر وتم أستغلالها بينهم حتى يصلون إلى ما يريدون .*
*7-لماذا لا تأت في الوقت الذي يكون الإنسان محتاجاً إليك فيه ؟ *

*إذا حصلت على شيء بصعوبة ستحافظ عليه و أنا كذلك إذا وصل الإنسان إلي بصعوبة سيعرف كيف يحافظ علي ولا أضيع منه أبداً .*
*8-لماذا تؤلم من أحبك ؟*

*كي يعرف مقدار حبـــــه عند من أحب ومقدار من أحب عنده وهذا هو معيار الحب الحقيقى .*

*9-لماذا تجعلنا نحب من لا يستحقك ؟ *

*الإنسان الذي لا يستحق الحب هو من أستغلني ولم يكن هدفه الحب لذا أستطاع أن يتلاعب بالكلمات ومن أحب بصدق يفعل كل شيء لإثبات حبه , ولكي تحافظ وتقدر معنى الحب يجب أن تمر بتجارب تجعلك تعرف متى تقابل الحب الحقيقي وكيف تحافظ عليه .*

*10-متى تقرر الإنسحاب ؟*

*عندما أجد من لا يريد الأحتفاظ بي ويحملني ذنباً ليس لي شأن به . *

*11-لماذا لم تكتمل قصصك في بعض الأحيان ؟ *

*لأن القدر والنصيب أقوى منى .*

*12-هل تستطيع أن تتغلب على الفقر ؟ *

*أنا و الإرادة جبهة ضد الفقر .*

*13-انت حقيقة ام خيال ؟*

*أنا حقيقة وأنتم من جعلتموني خيالاً .*

*14-هل ستتركنا بعد ذلك ؟*

*لا أستطيع أن أترككم لكني أختار أوقاتا أبتعد فيها حتى تعرفون معنى الحب بينكم وتقدرون قيمته عندما تشعرون بفقده .*

*15- إلى أين انت ذاهب ؟*

*سأنتشر داخل القلوب و اتحدى كل الضغوط , 
وسأقف أمام الصعاب كي يصبح الحب إنساناً .*




*منقووووووووووووووول*


----------



## candy shop (11 مارس 2009)

*رد: حوار بين الأنسان والحب*



> *15- إلى أين انت ذاهب ؟
> 
> **سأنتشر داخل القلوب و اتحدى كل الضغوط ,
> وسأقف أمام الصعاب كي يصبح الحب إنساناً .*


 
حوار جميل يا مايكل 

شكرااااااااااااااا ليك

ربنا معاك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 مارس 2009)

*رد: حوار بين الأنسان والحب*

*كلام جميل جدا

شكرا  مايكل

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (11 مارس 2009)

*رد: حوار بين الأنسان والحب*

حوار جميل جداااااااا  يا مايكل


شكراااااااا اخي

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## GogoRagheb (11 مارس 2009)

*رد: حوار بين الأنسان والحب*

شكرا يا مايكل 
حوار رائع​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 مارس 2009)

*رد: حوار بين الأنسان والحب*

موضوع جميل جدا يا مايكل 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 
 

 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## eriny roro (11 مارس 2009)

*رد: حوار بين الأنسان والحب*

واااااااااااااااااو بجد تحفة جدا
شكرا ليك و ربنا معاك دايما​


----------



## رحيق (11 مارس 2009)

*رد: حوار بين الأنسان والحب*

The theme is beautiful and wonderful 


But there is no 

Love 


There is no love 


I 

I wanted to 


My mind was 

Because the opposite of love 

Indeed, 

We love to sing 

But ... 


Is to accept any man 

I am his sister 

Acne 


Impossible 

Impossible 

Love die 

Kill 

Prenatal​


----------



## max mike (12 مارس 2009)

*رد: حوار بين الأنسان والحب*



candy shop قال:


> حوار جميل يا مايكل
> 
> شكرااااااااااااااا ليك
> 
> ربنا معاك​





mikel coco قال:


> *كلام جميل جدا
> 
> شكرا  مايكل
> 
> وربنا يباركك​*





GogoRagheb قال:


> شكرا يا مايكل
> حوار رائع​





*شكرا لمروركم الجميل والمشجع

نورتوا الموضوع*


----------



## max mike (12 مارس 2009)

*رد: حوار بين الأنسان والحب*



رحيق قال:


> The theme is beautiful and wonderful
> 
> 
> But there is no
> ...





eriny roro قال:


> واااااااااااااااااو بجد تحفة جدا
> شكرا ليك و ربنا معاك دايما​





kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا مايكل
> 
> ميررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ...




*
شكرا لردكم على الموضوع

الرب يبارك حياتكم*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 أبريل 2009)

*"لقاء صحفى مع الحـــب"*

*لقـــاء صحفي مع الحـــب*



*الصحفي :أهلا وسهلا باجمل وانقى والطف احساس فى الدنيا .*

*الحب: أهلا وسهلا بيك ..*

*الصحفي: تسمح لنا ندخل معاك فى حوار بسيط لنتعرف على ادق الاسرار منك ؟؟*

*الحب:بكل سرور طبعا واعدك بذلك .*

*الصحفي:اوكى دعنا نطرح عليك الاسئله وعليك انت الاجابه بكل صدق .*


*1-لماذا أبتعدت عنا يا حب ؟ *

*أنتم من جعلتموني أبتعد عنكم .*


*2-معنى ذلك أننا في زمن ليس فيه حب ؟*

*أنا موجود داخل كل قلب ينبض ويعرف معنى الحب الحقيقي ولكنها تندر هذه الايام وتقل .*


*3-مــــــــن أنت أذن ؟ *

*أنا مشاعر متأججة تحرك قلوب البشر دون أن تدري , أغلفها بالحنان والرقة والعطف وانا من حول الحلم حقيقه انا من جمل الحياه . *


*4-متى نعرف أنك ولدت بداخلنا ؟*

*عندما يخفق قلبك سريعاً , وترتجف عندما ترى إنسانه بعينها وتتوه كل الكلمات من على شفتيها وتنسى كل من حولك إلا من أحببت تتخيلها في مكان أنت فيه هنا تعرف أنني ولدت بداخلك . *



*5-ولماذا لا تبحث انت عنه ؟ *

*لأنني موجود بالفعل داخله لكني أختار الوقت المناسب لأظهر .*


*6-لماذا الإنسان يتلاعب باسمك ؟ *

*لأن الدنيا حالياً تغلب عليها المصالح و الأهواء الشخصية والرغبات فأصبحت كلمة الحب نادرة بين البشر وتم أستغلالها بينهم حتى يصلون إلى ما يريدون .*


*7-لماذا لا تأت في الوقت الذي يكون الإنسان محتاجاً إليك فيه ؟ *

*إذا حصلت على شيء بصعوبة ستحافظ عليه و أنا كذلك إذا وصل الإنسان إلي بصعوبة سيعرف كيف يحافظ علي ولا أضيع منه أبداً .*


*8-لماذا تؤلم من أحبك ؟*

*كي يعرف مقدار حبـــــه عند من أحب ومقدار من أحب عنده وهذا هو معيار الحب الحقيقى .*


*9-لماذا تجعلنا نحب من لا يستحقك ؟ *

*الإنسان الذي لا يستحق الحب هو من أستغلني ولم يكن هدفه الحب لذا أستطاع أن يتلاعب بالكلمات ومن أحب بصدق يفعل كل شيء لإثبات حبه , ولكي تحافظ وتقدر معنى الحب يجب أن تمر بتجارب تجعلك تعرف متى تقابل الحب الحقيقي وكيف تحافظ عليه .*

*10-متى تقرر الإنسحاب ؟*

*عندما أجد من لا يريد الأحتفاظ بي ويحملني ذنباً ليس لي شأن به . *


*11-لماذا لم تكتمل قصصك في بعض الأحيان ؟ *

*لأن القدر والنصيب أقوى منى .*


*12-هل تستطيع أن تتغلب على الفقر ؟ *

*أنا و الإرادة جبهة ضد الفقر .*


*13-انت حقيقة ام خيال ؟*

*أنا حقيقة وأنتم من جعلتموني خيالاً .*


*14-هل ستتركنا بعد ذلك ؟*

*لا أستطيع أن أترككم لكني أختار أوقاتا أبتعد فيها حتى تعرفون معنى الحب بينكم وتقدرون قيمته عندما تشعرون بفقده .*


*15-إلى أين انت ذاهب ؟ *

*سأنتشر داخل القلوب و اتحدى كل الضغوط , وسأقف أمام الصعاب كي يصبح الحب إنساناً *

*اتمنى ان يعم الحب بكل القلوب*

منقووووووول​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 أبريل 2009)

*رد: "لقاء صحفى مع الحـــب"*



bent el3dra قال:


> http://www.gazire.com/home/viewtopic.php?f=78&t=15370#p65279
> *11-لماذا لم تكتمل قصصك في بعض الأحيان ؟ *
> 
> *لأن القدر والنصيب أقوى منى .*​




*حوار جميل جداااااا

موضوع يستحق التقييم

شكرا ليكي بنت العدرا​*


----------



## لي شربل (6 أبريل 2009)

*رد: "لقاء صحفى مع الحـــب"*

*سأنتشر داخل القلوب و اتحدى كل الضغوط , وسأقف أمام الصعاب كي يصبح الحب إنساناً 

الرب يباركك bent el3dra 
كان بضيافتك هون متحدث بارع يحمل 
 و الحنان والرقة والعطف ويحول الحلم حقيقه 
ويكشف صدقه المصالح و الأهواء الشخصية والرغبات
لهيك الحصول عليه صعب لكنو سيتحدى كل الضغوط 
موضوع كتتتتتتتيييييير حلو .
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك المحبة كتتتتتتتتييييييير .*​


----------



## المجدلية (6 أبريل 2009)

*رد: "لقاء صحفى مع الحـــب"*

جميل ربنا يباركك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 أبريل 2009)

*رد: "لقاء صحفى مع الحـــب"*

موضوع رائع يا بنت العدرا​


----------



## kalimooo (6 أبريل 2009)

*رد: "لقاء صحفى مع الحـــب"*

الله يا بنت العدرا

موضوع رائع

تشكرات بالجملة

سلام المسيح


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أبريل 2009)

*رد: "لقاء صحفى مع الحـــب"*

موضوع جميل جدا يا بنت العدرا 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 
 
  ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 أبريل 2009)

*رد: "لقاء صحفى مع الحـــب"*



mikel coco قال:


> *حوار جميل جداااااا
> 
> موضوع يستحق التقييم
> 
> شكرا ليكي بنت العدرا​*



*مييييييييييرسى يا ميكى
نورت الموضوع وميرسى على التقييم
ربنا يبارك وخدمتك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 أبريل 2009)

*رد: "لقاء صحفى مع الحـــب"*



لي شربل قال:


> *سأنتشر داخل القلوب و اتحدى كل الضغوط , وسأقف أمام الصعاب كي يصبح الحب إنساناً
> 
> الرب يباركك bent el3dra
> كان بضيافتك هون متحدث بارع يحمل
> ...



*مييييييييييرسى ليكى حبيبتى
نورتى الموضوع بمرورك الجميييييل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 أبريل 2009)

*رد: "لقاء صحفى مع الحـــب"*



naglaa_y قال:


> جميل ربنا يباركك



*مييييييييرسى حبيبتى لمرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 أبريل 2009)

*رد: "لقاء صحفى مع الحـــب"*



swety koky girl قال:


> موضوع رائع يا بنت العدرا​



*ميييييييييييرسى كتييييير ياحبى
نورتى الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 أبريل 2009)

*رد: "لقاء صحفى مع الحـــب"*



كليمو قال:


> الله يا بنت العدرا
> 
> موضوع رائع
> 
> ...



*مييييييييييرسى كليمو على مرورك
نورت الموضوع اخى
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 أبريل 2009)

*رد: "لقاء صحفى مع الحـــب"*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا بنت العدرا
> 
> ميررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ...



*ميييييييييييييرسى يا كوكو
نورت الموضوع يا مان
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## وليم تل (8 أبريل 2009)

*رد: "لقاء صحفى مع الحـــب"*

شكرا بنت العدرا
على الحوار الرائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## ماريتا (8 أبريل 2009)

*رد: "لقاء صحفى مع الحـــب"*

_موضوع حلو جداااااااااااا_
_بجد يستحق الرد_
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_
_بنت العدرا_​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 أبريل 2009)

*رد: "لقاء صحفى مع الحـــب"*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا بنت العدرا
> على الحوار الرائع
> ودمتى بود​



*ميييييييييييييييييرسى لمرورك الجميل
نورت الموضوع يا وليم
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 أبريل 2009)

*رد: "لقاء صحفى مع الحـــب"*



ماريتا قال:


> _موضوع حلو جداااااااااااا_
> _بجد يستحق الرد_
> _ربنا يبارك حياتك_
> _بنت العدرا_​



*مييييييييييييييييييييرسى يا ماريتا
نورتى الموضوع حبيبتى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (8 أبريل 2009)

*رد: "لقاء صحفى مع الحـــب"*

شكرا يابنت العدرا علي الموضوع والحوار
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 أبريل 2009)

*رد: "لقاء صحفى مع الحـــب"*



bishoragheb قال:


> شكرا يابنت العدرا علي الموضوع والحوار
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك​



*ميرسى ليك يابيشو 
نورت الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## Alexander.t (8 أبريل 2009)

*رد: "لقاء صحفى مع الحـــب"*



> 9-لماذا تجعلنا نحب من لا يستحقك ؟
> 
> الإنسان الذي لا يستحق الحب هو من أستغلني ولم يكن هدفه الحب لذا أستطاع أن يتلاعب بالكلمات ومن أحب بصدق يفعل كل شيء لإثبات حبه , ولكي تحافظ وتقدر معنى الحب يجب أن تمر بتجارب تجعلك تعرف متى تقابل الحب الحقيقي وكيف تحافظ عليه .





جميل جدا بنت العدرا


يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 أبريل 2009)

*رد: "لقاء صحفى مع الحـــب"*



elbatal 2010 قال:


> جميل جدا بنت العدرا
> 
> 
> يسوع يبارك حياتك​



*ميييييييييييييييييرسى لمرورك يا مينا
نورت الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## mansour (2 يوليو 2009)

*طائر الحب:- ولقاء منفرد بالحب*

*طائر الحب :أهلا وسهلا باجمل وانقى والطف احساس فى الدنيا

الحب : أهلا وسهلا بيك

طائر الحب : تسمح لنا ندخل معاك فى حوار بسيط لنتعرف على ادق الإسرار منك ؟؟

الحب : بكل سرور طبعا واعدك بذلك

طائر الحب : اوكى دعنا نطرح عليك الاسئله وعليك انت الاجابه بكل صدق

الحب : انا ما تعودت أقول الا الصدق

طائر الحب : لماذا أبتعدت عنا ياالحب ؟

الحب : أنتم من جعلتموني أبتعد عنكم


طائر الحب : معنى ذلك أننا في زمن ليس فيه حب ؟

الحب : أنا موجود داخل كل قلب ينبض ويعرف معنى الحب الحقيقي ولكنها تندر هذه الايام وتقل

طائر الحب : مــــــــن أنت أذن ؟

الحب : أنا مشاعر متأججة تحرك قلوب البشر دون أن تدري , أغلفها بالحنان والرقة والعطف وانا من حول الحلم حقيقه انا من

جمل الحياه

طائر الحب : متى تعرف انك ولدت بداخلنا ؟

الحب : عندما يخفق قلبك سريعاً , وترتجف عندما ترى إنسانه بعينها وتتوه كل الكلمات من على شفتيها وتنسى كل من حولك إلا

من أحببت تتخيلها في مكان أنت فيه هنا تعرف أنني ولدت بداخلك

طائر الحب : من يبحث عن الآخر أنت أم الإنسان ؟

الحب : الإنسان دوماً يبحث عني


طائر الحب : ولماذا لا تبحث انت عنه ؟

الحب : لأنني موجود بالفعل داخله لكني أختار الوقت المناسب لأظهرة

طائر الحب : لماذا الإنسان يتلاعب باسمك ؟

الحب : لأن الدنيا حالياً تغلب عليها المصالح و الأهواء الشخصية والرغبات فأصبحت كلمة الحب نادرة بين البشر وتم أستغلالها

بينهم حتى يصلون إلى ما يريدون

طائر الحب : لماذا تؤلم من أحبك ؟

الحب : كي يعرف مقدار حبـــــه عند من أحب ومقدار من أحب عنده وهذا هو معيار الحب الحقيقى

طائر الحب : لماذا تجعليننا نحب

من لا يستحقك ؟

الحب : الإنسان الذي لا يستحق الحب هو من أستغلني ولم يكن هدفه الحب لذا أستطاع أن يتلاعب بالكلمات ومن أحب بصدق يفعل


كل شيء لإثبات حبه , ولكي تحافظ وتقدر معنى الحب يجب أن تمر بتجارب تجعلك تعرف متى تقابل الحب الحقيقي وكيف تحافظ عليه


طائر الحب : إذا علمنا كيف نحافظ عليك إذا وجدناك حقيقة ؟

الحب :أجعل هدفك الحب ذاته سترى كل الضغوط التي حولك ما هي إلا مرحلة لخطوة أكبر نحو حب أعظم يكلل بالأستقرار

طائر الحب : متى تقرر الإنسحاب ؟

الحب : عندما أجد من لا يريد الأحتفاظ بي ويحملني ذنباً ليس لي شأن به


طائر الحب : لماذا لم تكتمل قصصك في بعض الأحيان ؟

الحب : لأن القدر والنصيب أقوى منى


وبعدين انا اكملت قصص كتير قصص حب عرفها كل العالم

طائر الحب :هل تستطيع أن تتغلب على الفقر ؟

الحب : أنا و الإرادة جبهة ضد الفقر


طائر الحب :انت حقيقة ام خيال ؟

الحب : أنا حقيقة وأنتم من جعلتموني خيالاً

طائر الحب : هل ستتركنا بعد ذلك ؟

الحب : لا أستطيع أن أترككم لكني أختار أوقاتا أبتعد فيها حتى تعرفون معنى الحب بينكم وتقدرون قيمته عندما تشعرون بفقده


طائر الحب : إلى أين انت ذاهب ؟

سأنتشر داخل القلوب و اتحدى كل الضغوط , وسأقف أمام الصعاب كي يصبح الحب إنساناً

أكيد فيه تعليقات هشوفها منكم على اللقاء الطازه ده

والحب حقيقه فعلا ولا خيال​*


----------



## kalimooo (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد: طائر الحب:- ولقاء منفرد بالحب*



موضوع رائع جداااا يا منصور

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد: طائر الحب:- ولقاء منفرد بالحب*




> الحب : أنتم من جعلتموني أبتعد عنكم



الله عليك يا منصور فعلا احنا الحب جوانا ربنا خلقه طبيعة فينا بس احنا اللي بنبعده عنا بقساوة 



> الحب : لأن القدر والنصيب أقوى منى



صحيح القدر و النصيب بيدخل بس برده بيبقى احنا اللي بنضيعه من بين ادينا
لما بنشوه المعاني الجميلة اللي انت قولتها في موضوعك ذي النقاوة و الصدق و الصراحة 



> الحب : عندما أجد من لا يريد الأحتفاظ بي ويحملني ذنباً ليس لي شأن به



علشان نعرف ان الحب مالهوش ذنب في اي حاجة احنا بنقول على الحب بيجرح 
لا ده احنا اللي جارحين الحب يعني راحة للقلب
بنقول على الحب بيوجع احنا اللي بنجيب الوجع لنفسنا بسبب الاختيار الخاطئ
الحب اسمى من كدة و فعلا بيقرر الانسحاب من حياتنا لما احنا نشوه صورته النقية الجميلة



> الحب : أنا حقيقة وأنتم من جعلتموني خيالاً



لو الحب فعلا بقى خيال مش هيبقى فيه حياة الام هترمي و لادها 
هتبقى كل الحياة فقط تحقيق الشهوات اذا انتهى الحب من هذه الحياة و اصبح خيال
اعرف ساعاتها ان حياتنا خراب



> سأنتشر داخل القلوب و اتحدى كل الضغوط , وسأقف أمام الصعاب كي يصبح الحب إنساناً



ياريت يا حب تيجي و تسكن كل قلب و تعيش جوانا و تكون فعلا بكل معانيك 
خلينا نعرفك بجد ذي ماظهرتلنا دلوقتي
انت حياة نقية جميلة صادقة صريحة كلها فرحة و سعادة و ااذا كنا احنا شوهناك انت برده الحب 
هتفضل ذي مانت 



> أكيد فيه تعليقات هشوفها منكم على اللقاء الطازه ده
> 
> والحب حقيقه فعلا ولا خيال



معلش بجد انا تعليقي كان طويل بس معلش استحملني 
صدقني كنت بدور على موضوع يعرفلنا الحب و المحبة و جمالها و صدقها 

و الحب حقيقة و عايشة في كل قلب بينبض و هيفضل حقيقة و لا عمره هيبقى خيال طول مافيه حياة 

شكرررررررررررررررا اووووووووووي على الموضوع المتميز ده يا منصور بجد 
رائع بكل معنى و كل كلمة فيه جميلة حقيقي عجبني جدا و شدني اوووووووي
ربنا يباركك يا جميل و يعوضك على محبتك امين يا الهي
اذكرني ديما في صلاتك
اختك الغلبانة موري​


----------



## روزي86 (28 يناير 2010)

*حـوار بين الأنسان و الحب*

حـوار بين الأنسان و الحب

_____________________________




الأنسان :أهلا وسهلا باجمل وانقى والطف احساس فى الدنيا .




الحب: أهلا وسهلا بيك ..




الأنسان: تسمح لنا ندخل معاك فى حوار بسيط لنتعرف على ادق الاسرار منك ..؟؟




الحب: بكل سرور طبعا واعدك بذلك .




الأنسان : دعنا نطرح عليك الاسئله وعليك انت الاجابه بكل صدق .




1-لماذا أبتعدت عنا يا حب ؟




أنتم من جعلتموني أبتعد عنكم .




2-معنى ذلك أننا في زمن ليس فيه حب ؟

أنا موجود داخل كل قلب ينبض ويعرف معنى الحب الحقيقي ولكنها تندر هذه الايام 
وتقل .




3-مــــــــن أنت أذن ؟ 




أنا مشاعر متأججة تحرك قلوب البشر دون أن تدري , أغلفها بالحنان والرقة 

والعطف وانا من حول الحلم حقيقه انا من جمّل الحياه . 




4-متى نعرف أنك ولدت بداخلنا ؟

عندما يخفق قلبك سريعاً , وترتجف عندما ترى إنسانه بعينها وتتوه كل الكلمات 
من على شفتيها وتنسى كل من حولك إلا من أحببت تتخيلها في مكان أنت فيه هنا 
تعرف أنني ولدت بداخلك . 




_من يبحث عن الآخر أنت أم الإنسان ؟

الإنسان دوماً يبحث عني .




5-ولماذا لا تبحث انت عنه ؟

لأنني موجود بالفعل داخله لكني أختار الوقت المناسب لأظهر .




6-لماذا الإنسان يتلاعب باسمك ؟




لأن الدنيا حالياً تغلب عليها المصالح و الأهواء الشخصية والرغبات فأصبحت 

كلمة الحب نادرة بين البشر وتم أستغلالها بينهم حتى يصلون إلى ما يريدون .




7-لماذا لا تأت في الوقت الذي يكون الإنسان محتاجاً إليك فيه ؟

إذا حصلت على شيء بصعوبة ستحافظ عليه و أنا كذلك إذا وصل الإنسان إلي بصعوبة 
سيعرف كيف يحافظ علي ولا أضيع منه أبداً .




8-لماذا تؤلم من أحبك ؟




كي يعرف مقدار حبـــــه عند من أحب ومقدار من أحب عنده وهذا هو معيار الحب 

الحقيقى .




9-لماذا تجعلنا نحب من لا يستحقك ؟




الإنسان الذي لا يستحق الحب هو من أستغلني ولم يكن هدفه الحب لذا أستطاع أن 

يتلاعب بالكلمات ومن أحب بصدق يفعل كل شيء لإثبات حبه , ولكي تحافظ وتقدر 
معنى الحب يجب أن تمر بتجارب تجعلك تعرف متى تقابل الحب الحقيقي وكيف تحافظ 
عليه .




10-متى تقرر الإنسحاب ؟




عندما أجد من لا يريد الأحتفاظ بي ويحملني ذنباً ليس لي شأن به . 




11-لماذا لم تكتمل قصصك في بعض الأحيان ؟




لأن القدر والنصيب أقوى منى .




12-هل تستطيع أن تتغلب على الفقر ؟




أنا و الإرادة جبهة ضد الفقر .




13-انت حقيقة ام خيال ؟




أنا حقيقة وأنتم من جعلتموني خيالاً .




14-هل ستتركنا بعد ذلك ؟




لا أستطيع أن أترككم لكني أختار أوقاتا أبتعد فيها حتى تعرفون معنى الحب 

بينكم وتقدرون قيمته عندما تشعرون بفقده .




15-إلى أين انت ذاهب ؟




سأنتشر داخل القلوب و اتحدى كل الضغوط , وسأقف أمام الصعاب كي يصبح الحب 

إنساناً 

منقول​


----------



## marcelino (28 يناير 2010)

*رد: حـوار بين الأنسان و الحب*

جميل يا روزى 

تسلم ايدك
​


----------



## روزي86 (28 يناير 2010)

*رد: حـوار بين الأنسان و الحب*

ميرسي يا ميلو لمرورك

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## kalimooo (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: حـوار بين الأنسان و الحب*



> سأنتشر داخل القلوب و اتحدى كل الضغوط , وسأقف أمام الصعاب كي يصبح الحب
> 
> إنساناً



جميلة جداااااا يا روزي 

اشكرك اختي

موضوع  شدني كثيراا

الرب يباركك


----------



## روزي86 (29 يناير 2010)

*رد: حـوار بين الأنسان و الحب*

ميرسي يا كليمو علي زوقك

منور دايما المواضيع


----------



## ضحكة طفل (30 يناير 2010)

*رد: حـوار بين الأنسان و الحب*

يارب سلام
فعلا الحب موجود داخل القلوب لانه اتولد معنا لكن العيب فينا
كلامك دايما جميل
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## besm alslib (30 يناير 2010)

*رد: حـوار بين الأنسان و الحب*



13-انت حقيقة ام خيال ؟

أنا حقيقة وأنتم من جعلتموني خيالاً .

14-هل ستتركنا بعد ذلك ؟

لا أستطيع أن أترككم لكني أختار أوقاتا أبتعد فيها حتى تعرفون معنى الحب 

بينكم وتقدرون قيمته عندما تشعرون بفقده .



*فعلا موضوع جميل جدااااا اشكرك عليه *

*ربنا يبارك تعبك* ​


----------



## النهيسى (30 يناير 2010)

*رد: حـوار بين الأنسان و الحب*

*حوار رائع ومجهود جميل

شكرا


الرب يبارككم​*


----------



## روزي86 (30 يناير 2010)

*رد: حـوار بين الأنسان و الحب*

ضحكة يا قمر

منورة دايما المواضيع بكلامك الجميل


----------



## روزي86 (30 يناير 2010)

*رد: حـوار بين الأنسان و الحب*

ميرسي يا باسم الصليب علي كلامك الجميل زيك


----------



## روزي86 (30 يناير 2010)

*رد: حـوار بين الأنسان و الحب*

نورت يا استاذي بكلامك الجميل


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 يناير 2010)

*رد: حـوار بين الأنسان و الحب*

موضوع رائع يا روزى
ميرررررسى على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (31 يناير 2010)

*رد: حـوار بين الأنسان و الحب*

جميله جدا ياروزى ياحبيبتى 
جميله مثلك


----------



## +++حنين+++ (31 يناير 2010)

*رد: حـوار بين الأنسان و الحب*

*حوار جميل اووووى بجد ​*


----------



## روزي86 (31 يناير 2010)

*رد: حـوار بين الأنسان و الحب*

ميرسي اوي يا اجمل كوكو

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (31 يناير 2010)

*رد: حـوار بين الأنسان و الحب*

انتي اللي جميلة يا توتا يا قمر

نورتي يا حبيبتي


----------



## روزي86 (31 يناير 2010)

*رد: حـوار بين الأنسان و الحب*

ميرسي يا حنين يا عسل

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## جميل2000 (14 فبراير 2010)

*حـوار بين الأنسان و الحب*

*حـوار بين الأنسان و الحب
بمناسبة عيد الحب

الأنسان :أهلا وسهلا باجمل وانقى والطف احساس فى الدنيا .
الحب**: أهلا وسهلا بيك ..

الأنسان: تسمح لنا ندخل معاك فى حوار بسيط لنتعرف على ادق الاسرار منك ؟؟
الحب**: بكل سرور طبعا واعدك بذلك .

الأنسان : دعنا نطرح عليك الاسئله وعليك انت الاجابه بكل صدق .
1-لماذا أبتعدت عنا يا حب ؟ 

**أنتم من جعلتموني أبتعد عنكم .

2-معنى ذلك أننا في زمن ليس فيه حب ؟

**أنا موجود داخل كل قلب ينبض ويعرف معنى الحب الحقيقي ولكنها تندر هذه الايام وتقل .

3-مــــــــن أنت أذن ؟ 

**أنا مشاعر متأججة تحرك قلوب البشر دون أن تدري , أغلفها بالحنان والرقة والعطف وانا من حول الحلم حقيقه انا من جمل الحياه . 

4-متى نعرف أنك ولدت بداخلنا ؟

**عندما يخفق قلبك سريعاً , وترتجف عندما ترى إنسانه بعينها وتتوه كل الكلمات من على شفتيها وتنسى كل من حولك إلا من أحببت تتخيلها في مكان أنت فيه هنا تعرف أنني ولدت بداخلك . 

_من يبحث عن الآخر أنت أم الإنسان ؟

**الإنسان دوماً يبحث عني .

5-ولماذا لا تبحث انت عنه ؟ 

**لأنني موجود بالفعل داخله لكني أختار الوقت المناسب لأظهر .

6-لماذا الإنسان يتلاعب باسمك ؟ 

**لأن الدنيا حالياً تغلب عليها المصالح و الأهواء الشخصية والرغبات فأصبحت كلمة الحب نادرة بين البشر وتم أستغلالها بينهم حتى يصلون إلى ما يريدون .

7-لماذا لا تأت في الوقت الذي يكون الإنسان محتاجاً إليك فيه **؟ 

إذا حصلت على شيء بصعوبة ستحافظ عليه و أنا كذلك إذا وصل الإنسان إلي بصعوبة سيعرف كيف يحافظ علي ولا أضيع منه أبداً .

8-لماذا تؤلم من أحبك ؟
**كي يعرف مقدار حبـــــه عند من أحب ومقدار من أحب عنده وهذا هو معيار الحب الحقيقى .

9-لماذا تجعلنا نحب من لا يستحقك ؟ 

**الإنسان الذي لا يستحق الحب هو من أستغلني ولم يكن هدفه الحب لذا أستطاع أن يتلاعب بالكلمات ومن أحب بصدق يفعل كل شيء لإثبات حبه , ولكي تحافظ وتقدر معنى الحب يجب أن تمر بتجارب تجعلك تعرف متى تقابل الحب الحقيقي وكيف تحافظ عليه .

10-متى تقرر الإنسحاب ؟

**عندما أجد من لا يريد الأحتفاظ بي ويحملني ذنباً ليس لي شأن به . 

11-لماذا لم تكتمل قصصك في بعض الأحيان ؟ 

**لأن القدر والنصيب أقوى منى .

12-هل تستطيع أن تتغلب على الفقر ؟ 

**أنا و الإرادة جبهة ضد الفقر .

13-انت حقيقة ام خيال ؟

**أنا حقيقة وأنتم من جعلتموني خيالاً .

14-هل ستتركنا بعد ذلك ؟

**لا أستطيع أن أترككم لكني أختار أوقاتا أبتعد فيها حتى تعرفون معنى الحب بينكم وتقدرون قيمته عندما تشعرون بفقده .

15-إلى أين انت ذاهب ؟ 

سأنتشر داخل القلوب و اتحدى كل الضغوط , وسأقف أمام الصعاب كي يصبح الحب إنساناً .*


----------



## النهيسى (14 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حـوار بين الأنسان و الحب*

*شكرا اخى جميل للموضوع الرائع جدا*


----------



## فادية (14 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حـوار بين الأنسان و الحب*

*موضوعك جميل  اخي جميل*
*تسلم ايديك*
*اسمحلي  انقله الى  ركن  الاجتماعيات والشبابيات *
*لانه  انسب للموضوع*​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (14 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حـوار بين الأنسان و الحب*

*إلى أين انت ذاهب ؟ 

سأنتشر داخل القلوب و اتحدى كل الضغوط , وسأقف أمام الصعاب كي يصبح الحب إنساناً .


حوار رائـــع
ربنا يعوضك كل خــــــــير
*


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حـوار بين الأنسان و الحب*

موضوع جميل 
ميرررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## marcelino (15 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حـوار بين الأنسان و الحب*

*جمييل جدا شكرا ليييك*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حـوار بين الأنسان و الحب*

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## روماني زكريا (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حـوار بين الأنسان و الحب*

جميل اوي ياروزي شكرا ليكي


----------



## روماني زكريا (16 فبراير 2010)

جميل اوي الحوار يامرمر شكرا علي تعب محبتك​


----------



## روزي86 (16 فبراير 2010)

*رد: حـوار بين الأنسان و الحب*

*ميرسي يا روماني علي مرورك الجميل*

*نورت يا جميل*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*وحشتنا جداااااااااااا*

*((((((حوار مع الحب)))))))
وحشتنا جداً!!!!!!!
وانتم أيضاً وحشتوني جداً
لماذا أبتعدت عنا يا حب ؟*​*أنتم من جعلتموني أبتعد عنكم .
معنى ذلك أننا في زمن ليس فيه حب ؟*​*أنا موجود داخل كل قلب ينبض ويعرف معنى الحب الحقيقي ولكنها تندر هذه الأيام وتقل .
من أنت أذن ؟*​*أنا مشاعر متأججة تحرك قلوب البشر دون أن تدري , أغلفها بالحنان والرقة و العطف وأنا من حول الحلم حقيقة أنا من جمل الحياة .
متى نعرف أنك ولدت بداخلنا ؟*​*عندما  يخفق قلبك سريعاً , وترتجف عندما ترى إنسانه بعينها وتتوه كل الكلمات من  على شفتيها وتنسا كل من حوللك إلا من أحببت تتخيلها في مكان أنت فيه هنا  تعرف أنني ولدت بداخلك .
من يبحث عن الأخر أنت أم الأنسان ؟*​*الإنسان دوماً يبحث عني*​*ولماذا لا تبحث انت عنه ؟*​*لأنني موجود بالفعل داخله لكني أختار الوقت المناسب لأظهر.
لماذا الإنسان يتلاعب باسمك؟*​*لأن  الدنيا حالياً تغلب عليها المصالح و الأهواء الشخصية والرغبات فأصبحت كلمة  الحب نادرة بين البشر وتم أستغلالها بينهم حتى يصلون إلى ما يريدون .
لماذا لا تأت في الوقت الذي يكون الإنسان محتاجاً إليك فيه ؟*​*إذا حصلت على شيء بصعوبة ستحافظين عليه و أنا كذلك إذا ولصل الإنسان إلي بصعوبة سيعرف كيف يحافظ علي ولا أضيع منه أبداً*​*لماذا تؤلم من أحبك ؟*​*كي يعرف مقدار حبه عند من أحب ومقدار من أحب عنده وهذا هو معيار الحب الحقيقي .
لماذا تجعلنا نحب من لا يستحقك ؟*​*الإنسان  الذي لا يستحق الحب هو من أستغلني ولم يكن هدفه الحب لذا أستطاع أن يتلاعب  بالكلمات ومن أحب بصدق يفعل كل شيء لإثبات حبه , ولكي تحافظ وتقدر معنى  الحب يجب أن تمر بتجارب تجعلك تعرف متى
تقابل الحب الحقيقي وكيف تحافظ عليه .
إذا علمنا كيف نحافظ عليك إذا وجدناك حقيقة ؟*​*أجعل هدفك الحب ذاته سترى كل الضغوط التي حولك ما هي إلا مرحلة لخطوة أكبر نحو أعظم يكلل بالأستقرار .
متى تقرر الإنسحاب ؟*​*عندما أجد من لا يريد الأحتفاظ بي ويحملني ذنباً ليس لي شأن به . 
لماذا لم تكتمل قصصك في بعض الأحيان ؟*​*لأن القدر والنصيب أقوى منى .
هل تستطيع أن تتغلب على الفقر؟*​*أن و الإرادة جبهة ضد الفقر .
انت حقيقة ام خيال ؟*​*أنا حقيقة وأنتم من جعلتموني خيالاً . *​*هل ستتركنا بعد ذلك ؟*​*لا أستطيع أن أترككم لكني أختار أوقاتا أبتعد فيها حتى تعرفون معنى الحب بينكم وتقدرون قيمته عندما تشعرون بفقده . *​*إلى أين انت ذاهب ؟*​*سأنتشر داخل القلوب و اتحدى كل الضغوط , وسأقف أمام الصعاب كي يصبح الحب إنساناً !!!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## back_2_zero (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: وحشتنا جداااااااااااا*

*لماذا الإنسان يتلاعب باسمك؟* *لأن   الدنيا حالياً تغلب عليها المصالح و الأهواء الشخصية والرغبات فأصبحت  كلمة  الحب نادرة بين البشر وتم أستغلالها بينهم حتى يصلون إلى ما يريدون .
لماذا لا تأت في الوقت الذي يكون الإنسان محتاجاً إليك فيه ؟*​ *إذا حصلت على شيء بصعوبة ستحافظين عليه و أنا كذلك إذا ولصل الإنسان إلي بصعوبة سيعرف كيف يحافظ علي ولا أضيع منه أبداً

جميل اوى الحب 
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: وحشتنا جداااااااااااا*




> *من يبحث عن الأخر أنت أم الأنسان ؟*
> *الإنسان دوماً يبحث عني*
> *ولماذا لا تبحث انت عنه ؟*
> *لأنني موجود بالفعل داخله لكني أختار الوقت المناسب لأظهر.
> *​




جميل جدا جدا يا روكا

شكرا ليكى يا قمر

واحلى تقيييم​​​


----------



## روزي86 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: وحشتنا جداااااااااااا*

تسلم ايدك يا قمر

ربنا يفرحك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 مارس 2011)

*وحشتنا جداًااااااااااااااااااااااااا*
 *وانتم أيضاً وحشتوني جداً*
 
 *لماذا أبتعدت عنا يا حب ؟*
 
 *أنتم من جعلتموني أبتعد عنكم .*
 
 
 *معنى ذلك أننا في زمن ليس فيه حب ؟*
 
 
 *أنا موجود داخل كل قلب ينبض ويعرف معنى الحب الحقيقي ولكنها تندر هذه الأيام وتقل .*
 
 
 *من أنت أذن ؟*
 
 
 *أنا مشاعر متأججة تحرك قلوب البشر دون أن تدري , أغلفها بالحنان والرقة و العطف وأنا من حول الحلم حقيقة أنا من جمل الحياة .*
 
 
 *متى نعرف أنك ولدت بداخلنا ؟*
 
 
 *عندما  يخفق قلبك سريعاً , وترتجف عندما ترى إنسانه بعينها وتتوه كل  الكلمات من  على شفتيها وتنسا كل من حوللك إلا من أحببت تتخيلها في مكان  أنت فيه هنا  تعرف أنني ولدت بداخلك .*
 
 *من يبحث عن الأخر أنت أم الأنسان ؟*
 
 *الإنسان دوماً يبحث عني *
 
 *ولماذا لا تبحث انت عنه ؟*
 
 
 *لأنني موجود بالفعل داخله لكني أختار الوقت المناسب لأظهر.*
 
 
 *لماذا الإنسان يتلاعب باسمك؟*
 
 
 
 
 *لأن  الدنيا حالياً تغلب عليها المصالح و الأهواء الشخصية والرغبات  فأصبحت كلمة  الحب نادرة بين البشر وتم أستغلالها بينهم حتى يصلون إلى ما  يريدون .*
 
 
 *لماذا لا تأت في الوقت الذي يكون الإنسان محتاجاً إليك فيه ؟*
 
 
 *إذا حصلت على شيء بصعوبة ستحافظين عليه و أنا كذلك إذا ولصل الإنسان إلي بصعوبة سيعرف كيف يحافظ علي ولا أضيع منه أبداً*
 
 
 *لماذا تؤلم من أحبك ؟*
 
 
 *كي يعرف مقدار حبه عند من أحب ومقدار من أحب عنده وهذا هو معيار الحب الحقيقي .*
 
 
 *لماذا تجعلنا نحب من لا يستحقك ؟*
 
 
 *الإنسان  الذي لا يستحق الحب هو من أستغلني ولم يكن هدفه الحب لذا  أستطاع أن يتلاعب  بالكلمات ومن أحب بصدق يفعل كل شيء لإثبات حبه , ولكي  تحافظ وتقدر معنى  الحب يجب أن تمر بتجارب تجعلك تعرف متى تقابل الحب  الحقيقي وكيف تحافظ عليه  .*
 
 
 *إذا علمنا كيف نحافظ عليك إذا وجدناك حقيقة ؟*
 
 
 *أجعل هدفك الحب ذاته سترى كل الضغوط التي حولك ما هي إلا مرحلة لخطوة أكبر نحو أعظم يكلل بالأستقرار .*
 
 
 *متى تقرر الإنسحاب ؟*
 
 
 *عندما أجد من لا يريد الأحتفاظ بي ويحملني ذنباً ليس لي شأن به . *
 
 
 *لماذا لم تكتمل قصصك في بعض الأحيان ؟*
 
 
 *لأن القدر والنصيب أقوى منى .*
 
 
 *هل تستطيع أن تتغلب على الفقر؟*
 
 
 *أن و الإرادة جبهة ضد الفقر .*
 
 
 *انت حقيقة ام خيال ؟*
 
 
 *أنا حقيقة وأنتم من جعلتموني خيالاً .*
 
 
 *هل ستتركنا بعد ذلك ؟*
 
 
 *لا أستطيع أن أترككم لكني أختار أوقاتا أبتعد فيها حتى تعرفون معنى الحب بينكم وتقدرون قيمته عندما تشعرون بفقده .*
 
 
 *إلى أين انت ذاهب ؟*
 *سأنتشر داخل القلوب و اتحدى كل الضغوط , وسأقف أمام الصعاب كي يصبح الحب إنساناً*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 مارس 2011)

*جمـــــــــــيل جدا يا روكـــا

ربنا يباركك ويعوضك
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 مارس 2011)

*تم الدمج​*


----------

